# Post naked pix of you and a deity.



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

And if they are pink and camp, then even better! 
This is me n pink Jesus just after comming out of the bath together! 
I love jebus, he is cute!:wubu:
(i posted this on the lgbt board but i would love to see hetrosexual people naked with their favorite deities too!!! 

View attachment me n jesus.jpg


----------



## Suze (Mar 24, 2009)

(j/k luff you!)


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

COOL!! What deity is that?? Spewsmile-the god of the many smilies? Is he hindu?? Where is the naked pic of you beside him/her/it?? Thats what i want to know!!


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not naked in this one, but it's the only picture I had of me next to my respective deity. This picture was taken earlier in the year before I grew the beard.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good Mer-Jesus. Woohoo! I'd post, but I have no deity.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Mar 25, 2009)

:wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 25, 2009)

That last pic is precious!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Mar 25, 2009)

Tracii said:


> That last pic is precious!



Thanks, I like it a lot too.

A ghost, or something else?


----------



## mergirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Sparrow said:


> I'm not naked in this one, but it's the only picture I had of me next to my respective deity. This picture was taken earlier in the year before I grew the beard.


Haha.. This is cute AND creepy!!!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 25, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Thanks, I like it a lot too.
> 
> A ghost, or something else?


Oh TOTALLY Ghosts are allowed too!!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Looking good Mer-Jesus. Woohoo! I'd post, but I have no deity.


You could just post one of just yourself and make like your deity is invisible!  Most are, or omnipresent, which would be difficult to capture in a photograph!!


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Haha.. This is cute AND creepy!!!



Bless you, my child.


----------



## JimBob (Mar 26, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> :wubu:



Hey, I'D worship her...LOVE those cheeks in that last pic.


----------



## mango (Mar 26, 2009)

*From 1998...

Sitting on top of the world.*


----------



## Cat (Mar 26, 2009)

Funniest picture thread idea, ever!


I'm taking a loose interpretation 'cuz my pink jesus is missing:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Cat said:


> Funniest picture thread idea, ever!
> 
> 
> I'm taking a loose interpretation 'cuz my pink jesus is missing:


Hahahahahahahaha!! BEST PIC EVER!!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

mango said:


> *From 1998...
> 
> Sitting on top of the world.*


wow. Beautiful..yes..i think a god is certainly there!


----------



## Suze (Mar 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> COOL!! What deity is that?? Spewsmile-the god of the many smilies? Is he hindu?? Where is the naked pic of you beside him/her/it?? Thats what i want to know!!


it's the roll eyes gawd. i got lots of em'.

no naked pics

...yet


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

susieQ said:


> it's the roll eyes gawd. i got lots of em'.
> 
> no naked pics
> 
> ...yet


Well, hurry up.. I want nakedness and godlyness!..


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 9, 2009)

he makes you laugh
he makes you think
View attachment 61865

p.s. i'm naked


----------



## mergirl (Apr 9, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> he makes you laugh
> he makes you think
> View attachment 61865
> 
> p.s. i'm naked


Wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 9, 2009)

All the deity I need, my lady!



EDIT

And a creepy man in the background that I just noticed. Wow. 

View attachment 0001.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww! Yew sweet thangs!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 9, 2009)

*I'm beside myself!​*


----------



## mergirl (Apr 10, 2009)

The Fat Man said:


> All the deity I need, my lady!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww.. you guys are cute! hmm.. maby that creepy guy is some sort of god.. maby we will never know!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> *I'm beside myself!​*


Yay! Fat buddha is my favorite buddah.. much better than that skinny zen one! He needs a good cake is what he needs, to cheer him up!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yay! Fat buddha is my favorite buddah.. much better than that skinny zen one! He needs a good cake is what he needs, to cheer him up!!



A cake? Sure! Since you're from Scotland, how about a scone? They're Scottish, aren't they? Of course, by the time it got to Minnesota, it would be the Scone of Stone.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yay! Fat buddha is my favorite buddah.. much better than that skinny zen one! He needs a good cake is what he needs, to cheer him up!!



...quoting myself to try to correct a possible misconception. Despite showing my icon standing beside my icon, I don't really worship myself. But it does illustrate something I have finally attained to in my later years: aside from Mrs Ho Ho, I am my own best friend. Despite my failing (many) and inner doubts (fewer as time goes by) I stand with and by me.

In the wonderful Favorite Poem thread, I replied to Esme, who posted:

" Originally Posted by Esme 
What a great idea Eightyseven! You DO dare disturb the universe it seems.

My, all-time, favorite poem is "The Journey" by Mary Oliver.

"...little by little,
as you left their voices behind,
the stars began to burn
through the sheets of clouds,
and there was a new voice
which you slowly
recognized as your own,
that kept you company
as you strode deeper and deeper
into the world..."

I replied, closing with these lines:

"Whether one is 'coming out' as gay, or coming to terms with almost any major life issue, the first step in the process is 'coming out' to one's self - taking possession and ownership of whatever it is that your introspection has revealed. In this sense, it is a journey we all must take; else we live a lie.

And it really is the same journey that Mary Oliver describes, isn't it. Your own voice comes to the fore, finally drowning out the fears, the hesitations, the lies we tell ourselves, and becomes the voice of a leader; ourselves, leading ourselves."

You can read the rest of that post (and, by extension, the whole thread) by clicking here.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Wonderful!!!!!!



you know...I just realized I think I posted this in the _photo of you w/ inanimate objects_ AND _naked photo of you with a deity_ thread. that's f-ed up, yo.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 14, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> you know...I just realized I think I posted this in the _photo of you w/ inanimate objects_ AND _naked photo of you with a deity_ thread. that's f-ed up, yo.


Haha! No its Totally fetch!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Haha! No its Totally fetch!!



bwah hah


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 14, 2009)

mango said:


> *From 1998...
> 
> Sitting on top of the world.*


The only problem with this wonderful pic is that you are not NAKED.

(C'mon...the rest of you were thinking it, too!)


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 14, 2009)

Not naked and a terminatrix disguised as a hell-demoness and not actually a photo, but close.:blush:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Not naked and a terminatrix disguised as a hell-demoness and not actually a photo, but close.:blush:


Hahahahahahahahaha! Brilliant! Well, she certainly is a goth goddess!!
grrrrr.. confusing me with your sexy cartoon people!! :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

violet you're turning violet violet


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> violet you're turning violet violet


Whoot! great pic!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> violet you're turning violet violet


I'm somehow disappointed she's not hugely fat.


----------

